# Duramax water ppump



## Davis31052 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the water pump on their 6.6 Duramax, yet.  If so, I'm looking for some insight. Does the harmonic balancer need to come off? If so, what size 12 point socket is needed for the HB bolt, and will a regular steering wheel / balancer puller work? 

 Also, any special precautions, tips I need to follow? All info is greatly appreciated.

Thx, LF


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Jan 15, 2008)

pm "the rake" on here,he's done a couple,I work on chevrolets but haven't been "blessed" with that task yet,the balancer bolt is torqued over 200ft lbs,and there is very little room to work.Have you checked with your dealership? It is probably covered under warranty(they bumped the powertrain up again to 7yr 200kmi last I heard).


----------



## jon c anderson (Jan 15, 2008)

*water pump*

i used to work @ the chevy stealerships. i did 1 water pump & i think i had to remove balancer, but i think the last quote, he is right , ck the warranty on that.


----------



## THERAKE (Jan 15, 2008)

yes you do have to remove the balancer and a impact will not break it loose. i have done some they are not that bad but if i am not wrong the extended warranty is only on the injectors not the cooling system. this is a common repair. pays well not that bad if you have the correct tools. as for the socket size i dont remember but it is pretty large and metric how far is lizella from griffin,zebulon area?


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rake,

 I'm about 15 miles west of Macon. This truck actually belongs to a good friend, I'm trying to help out.  We're gonna try and replace it Monday so we were trying to get all the tools together before hand. FYI to those interested, the crank balancer bolt head is a 12 point, 36mm.  GM tool  #J34826

LF


----------



## txshooter (Jan 27, 2008)

harmonic balancer does have to come off but you wont need a puller.  It should slide off.  the worst part is breaking loose the bolt that took a 4 foot cheater and keeping the crank from turning at the same time.


----------



## Larcus (Jan 27, 2008)

I think this is where us old mechanics used to put the socket on a long cheater against the frame and hit the starter.
Larcus


----------

